# "Crêpes" made easy...



## frenchguycooking (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Just to share with you a quick and easy recipe I love : Crêpes !
My recipe is easy to remember with mighty rule of 3 in this recipe !

Ingredients
----------------
300 g of wheat flour ( 3 x 100 )
3 eggs
3 teaspoons of oil
Salt
Milk
Beer ( optional )

Cookingware
------------------
- Bowl
- Whisk
- Teaspoon
- Frying pan ( A Crepe One if you have one ! )
- Kitchen paper


Instructions
-----------------
Flour goes in the bowl
Make a well and break in 3 eggs
3 drops of beers ( three big drops )
Add the oil
Add a pinch of salt
Mix, Stir, Whisk
Gradually add the Milk
You should get a smooth (quite runny) finish
Let it rest for 30 minutes
Put the pan over high heat
Pour in some liquid to fully cover the bottom but not much more
When the crepe start to move in the pan
Check if it has a bit of color
Then Flip it over !

You can make at least 10 crepes with this recipe
Tell me what you think,

Hope you will like it,

Gab


----------

